# I got a line on an OPK at 9 dpo!!



## Ivoryapril

OMG!!!!!! About an hour ago I did an OPK just purely to pee on something and left it on the shelf. I've just looked and there is a good line!! I'm 9 or 10 dpo! I know it's not the same as a pregnancy test but that they can pick up hCg too. Don't know what to think or do! My heart is beating so hard! x


----------



## jadesmama

oohhhh good luck...........Is the test line as dark as the control line on the OPK?


----------



## Ivoryapril

No it's not but it's a good line. The kind i got a couple of days before my positive OPK this month, before i ovulated. Don't know what to do, trying not to get ahead of myself x


----------



## mlyn26

I just got that too at 8dpo-neva got a positive OPK ever, this is most positive i got so hope i'm not only now about to ovulate. Argh!


----------



## Crypto1976

It could be good but I have lines all the way through my cycle, it could be a negative opk. I hope its not. When are you going to test with HPT? Good luck!!


----------



## dt1234565

The same happened to me today to, i am 7DPO. Line appeared in 3 minutes and was as dark!!!!!

Fxd for your BFP!!!

xxx:dust:xxx


----------



## BumpyCake

wow...that's strange. I always stop using my OPKs after I see the fade-out. And to think, several of you are getting them!!! I hope these turn into BFPs on HPTs


----------



## dt1234565

So do we!!!

Its odd huh?

I just used them because i ran out of HCGs and i know its worked for others. I am a POAS addict - totally!!!

Never expected a line to be there let alone so quick and so dark!!!

:dust:


----------



## mlyn26

i'm not convinced myself but i have neva (even around O-and i chart so know i O) had it as dark before. Odd


----------



## dt1234565

Yes i have only just started charting but it all looks like i o'd 7 days ago!!!

Will BD anyway!!!!!!!!!!

BFP soon for us all!!!!!!!!!!!!!

How can i mark this thread as something i'd like to watch? Would be interesting if we all got BFP soon!! 

Heres hoping!!

:dust:


----------



## dt1234565

Its ok i subscribed to it in thread tools

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ivoryapril

Well i just did a HPT cheap internet stick and no line : ( but it's very early at 9dpo and i've just had a huge cuppa so very diluted urine. Will do another in a couple of days. Can't remember if i've done OPKs after ovulating before but i usually get nothing on them, then in a fade in pattern for a couple of days before ov then the line vanishes really quickly. Who knows? Going to calm myself now! x


----------



## mlyn26

dt1234565 said:


> Yes i have only just started charting but it all looks like i o'd 7 days ago!!!
> 
> Will BD anyway!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> BFP soon for us all!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> How can i mark this thread as something i'd like to watch? Would be interesting if we all got BFP soon!!
> 
> Heres hoping!!
> 
> :dust:

ooo your temps look lovely x


----------



## dt1234565

mlyn26 said:


> dt1234565 said:
> 
> 
> Yes i have only just started charting but it all looks like i o'd 7 days ago!!!
> 
> Will BD anyway!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> BFP soon for us all!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> How can i mark this thread as something i'd like to watch? Would be interesting if we all got BFP soon!!
> 
> Heres hoping!!
> 
> :dust:
> 
> ooo your temps look lovely xClick to expand...

Thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!! OMG!!!!!!!! Stop it!!!!!!!! I'll get so carried away!!!!!!!!!!!!:winkwink:

:dust:


----------



## dt1234565

Just read this, its very interesting I think...

https://fertilityfrenzy.blogspot.com/


----------



## DragonMummy

Crypto1976 said:


> It could be good but I have lines all the way through my cycle, it could be a negative opk. I hope its not. When are you going to test with HPT? Good luck!!

I'm the same - I get opk lines every day. I hope it is a positive but as far as I am aware it is only positive if it is as strong or stronger than the test line - they work differently to hpt's where a line is a line.


----------



## Tegans Mama

DragonMummy said:


> Crypto1976 said:
> 
> 
> It could be good but I have lines all the way through my cycle, it could be a negative opk. I hope its not. When are you going to test with HPT? Good luck!!
> 
> I'm the same - I get opk lines every day. I hope it is a positive but as far as I am aware it is only positive if it is as strong or stronger than the test line - they work differently to hpt's where a line is a line.Click to expand...

When I was 6DPO my OPK's started to get darker again - by 12DPO they were +ve and I'd had a BFP by then ;) Good luck.


----------



## Ivoryapril

Well i'm now 10 dpo and this morning i got a faint line on a sensitive early HPT test stick! I've done a few since with rubbish diluted urine and can see a VERY faint line on some of them. I'm not calling it my BFP until i get a proper positive on a midstream test, so will try again tomorrow morning! Am so excited but not mentioning anything to hubby yet just incase somehow i've got it wrong! (Also, my boobs hurt even more today, i'm bloated and exhausted!) Watch this space!


----------



## mrphyemma

Best of Luck Ivoryapril. It is looking good xxxxxxx


----------



## Ivoryapril

Thanks! Trying so hard to ignore it but i can't- just wishing the hours away until morning so i can test properly again! x


----------



## honeybee2

I ALWAYS get a line on my OPK's- most women do, its only when its real real dark is it positive, as for indicating pregnancy- you have to be careful, especially in my case- I couldnt use them to detect pregnancy because I always get a line. As you said you had a line on an HPT then obviously its a good sign, so good luck!


----------



## Ivoryapril

Thanks honeybee, i don't normally get a line at all on OPKs till two or three days around ov and then they go, so its unusual for me. Wish i could test again but afternoon urine just isn't going to cut the mustard this early!


----------



## honeybee2

haha- but a line on a hpt is obviously a good sign hunny, so dont worry about it- seems like its defo your month congrats!


----------



## Ivoryapril

Hmm, i'm still not convinced til i've got a nice strong line, lol! x


----------



## dt1234565

I agree with you too, but at least it gives us hope!!!!!!!!!!

Good luck with your :BFP: hopefully 2 days time and there will be no doubt!!!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

:dust:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ~Hope

Oh now I can't wait until tomorrow am!

Good luck :)


----------



## ineedaseed

looking forward to seeing your bfp tommorow! xx


----------



## Ivoryapril

Thank you to all you ladies. Here are this morning's tests!! x
 



Attached Files:







PICT0125.jpg
File size: 88.7 KB
Views: 89


----------



## dt1234565

OMG!!!!! 

Well done you!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Big congrats xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx :hugs:

So your 11 DPO right?

Excellent I am over the moon for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

p.s. i see your IC still isnt great, i am off to buy some proper tests!!!


----------



## Ivoryapril

Yeah, those ICs are rubbish for good lines til later on, i remember that from last time, i was getting better lines with cheap midstreams, just own brand twin packs from ASDA, superdrug etc. Good luck to you too, it's you're turn now! Yes, 11 dpo today! x


----------



## jadesmama

YAY that is great news!!!! Congrats!


----------



## ztaprincess81

dt1234565 said:


> So do we!!!
> 
> Its odd huh?
> 
> I just used them because i ran out of HCGs and i know its worked for others. I am a POAS addict - totally!!!
> 
> Never expected a line to be there let alone so quick and so dark!!!
> 
> :dust:

It makes me feel better to see that there are other POAS addicts out there. I am 6DPO and last night used a OPK just to see what it would do. DH caught me and asked what I was doing, as he knows the basics of one O per cycle :winkwink: I felt like I had been caught doing something terrible, and now he thinks I am nuts! Oh well... Good luck to you!


----------



## Ivoryapril

It's so addictive! Did another OPK today even though i know i'm pregnant just to use them up, lol! The first one led to my :bfp: so i'm pleased i did! x


----------



## LunaBean

Congrats!!! I was wondering, did you do anything different this month to get ur bfp?


----------



## StirCrazy

Please continue this thread in the BFP forum.

Thanks :)


----------

